# $1000 Purse 1/32 Scale-Chippewa Falls, WI



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

1/32 Scale race Feb 6th


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

more info call Todd 715-723-9070 1st Place Raceway


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Poster for $1000 Purse*


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

Our track info site http://forums.delphiforums.com/slotcarracing/messages/?msg=12.1


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

We supply the car and controller for both practice and the race.


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cars all ready to go!!!


----------



## todd17 (Jan 21, 2010)

Name/Laps/Money won

1. Charlie Karnes 166 $140.

2.Todd Blaeser 165 $100.

3. Dave Leith 161 $75.

4.Mike Block 161 $50.

5. Brett Leith 149 $35.

6. Corey Leith 147 $30.

7. Mike Smith $25.

8. Eric Wenzel SCX Nascar

9.Kyle Wenzel SCX Nascar

10. Meghan Wenzel SCX Nascar


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey Todd

Thanks for hosting the event...
Nice track, great people.... Hope for more next time!


Respectfully

Michael Block
www.slottrak.com
www.thequarrel.com
www.oconomowocraceway.com


----------

